# King Me!



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

King Me!
A fine summer evening grilling some exceptional fresh fish my kid and his buddy brought home from their trip to the pier.
Keeping it light tonight with lots of veggies and some fruit to accompany it.

*Grilled King Mackerel
Broiled Asparagus
Pickled Stuffed Peppers
Caprese Salad
Sliced Avocado
Frozen Mango for Dessert*

Fresh caught King Mackerel seasoned with Lemon Pepper and Seasoned Salt
Perfectly grilled crispy skin and flaky meat, brushed with butter and given a squeeze of lemon.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

You are killing me ...LOL...Awesome Man....We cooking tomorrow so watch out....


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Those Stuffed Pickled Peppers are homemade.


I start by hot brining the Jalapenos and vacuum seal the jar, give'em 48-72 hours.
Then I slice up some Extra Sharp Auricchio Provolone and wrap it in Prosciutto.
Stuff that into the peppers and pack them in olive oil and vinegar.
Vacuum seal them again and give'em another 48-72 hours.


The result is incredibly tasty.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks awesome Chile!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lots of people dont/wont eat them, but for what ya get off of a good keeper they are great if ya cook them right.


----------

